# Ile-De-Re



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Can anyone recommend any campsites on the Ile-De-Re? We're thinking of going in July. 

Thanks :wink:

Actually I mean Poitou-Charentes across the causeway, I just realized. Swimming pool required.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

A bit of info here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-11461.html

I searched on google and came up with a number of positive reviews for Interlude.


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks 2point - I remeber the thread now but didn't read it first time around. I'll have a look at Interlude, probably heading out 2nd week in July to avoid the 2006 golf open which'll be just down the road from us.

Edit: Wow! looks a bit big and noisy and expensive. Any first hand reports? I was looking for something a little bit quieter I think, still family oriented though. I don't want the noise of the disco/Karaoke at midnight my kids haven't reached that age yet thank goodness.


----------



## raemc (May 1, 2005)

hi
just got back from ile de re,afraid we found it to touristy for us and quite expensive .I shudder to think what it will be like in july! we stayed on a site in bois next to the beach but no pool.I suppose if you have kids your needs are different to ours.we were glad to leave! sorry to be a wet blanket,hope you have a great holiday anyway.

wizard


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

I know where you're coming from Wizard, I truly do.......

we were going to split the holiday with one touristy week and one quieter week. I know the Ile De Re is touristy, I've been once for the day, long time ago, pre-kids. But the network of cycling tracks appeals to me. Any experience of that?


----------



## raemc (May 1, 2005)

hi dangler
saw the cycle lanes everywhere ,a lot safer for kids but distances between villages seemed a bit far to cycle .we cycled around our area trying to find a decent restaurant with no luck-perhaps we wre staying in the wrong village.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Have sailed into St Martin in my yachting days. Loved it! Since the bridge has been built, prices have shot up. However, from my previous experience, well worth paying a premium for. des.


----------



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

Just come back from Interlude, expensive but nice site for children and very close to beach, the municipal at Bois also looked good and cheaper too, I would advise take some bikes or hire some as the roads are on the small size


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

was it noisy in the evenings - disco/karaoke noise?


----------



## ian1885 (Apr 20, 2006)

*ILE D'RE*

Why not try Ile D'Oleron much larger less crowded more choice and not much further


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

hello

In September peaceful and reasonably interesting...BUT JULY NOT for me.! We were there last year (05)

From the numberof tourist cottages etc and campsites and only 2 or 3 aires reckon the place will be like an anthill.

Strongly advise rethink.

Ken.......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

just an update.

never actually stayed on the island in the end but there are lots of sites too choose from if you go.

We were there for the day in the middle of July, very busy already before the main French holiday season. 

Beaches very nice, loads of cycle paths and I strongly recommend a bike to get around.

Expensive; two coffees, two apple juices and a water in a cafe in St. Martin, 19 Euros.

I'd say if you're down there it's worth a visit but in high season be prepared, there are a lot of other nice places in the area which are not as mad, the Ile De Re seems to have become the place to be seen.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

There for the first week of July. Loved it, nice site very well placed. Bike paths are excellent, no end of hiring places if you don't happen to take your own.

Like staying at Interlude, being next to the beach the pools were not busy as most people went to the beach. Relaxed atmosphere and silent at night, the no noise after 11pm seems to be well adhered to.

Local wine produce within 1k, an easy stroll for sampling!

Found St Martin expensive for goods but food was reasoanble considering the location and picture postcard views. 3 course meal in La Marine (highly recommended) was 16e, gormet type menu 29e. Fresh and well prepared, I'd go back anytime.

Found La Rochelle cheaper than I was expecting too.


----------

